# Anybody Familiar With Mongoose Jetters?



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A friend was thinking about getting the model 184 in the van package and asked me to find out if anyone had any experience with them...

http://www.mongoosejetters.com/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Never seen one before but that looks pretty cool. Very Binfordish.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Reminds me of a carpet cleaning truck.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

They are very good units. They are a division of Sewer Equipment Co. of America(municipal sewer equipment maker). They made Mongoose Jetters for the plumbing field to compete with US Jetting and Harben.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been researching jetters for a very long time, still have not broke down to buy one. I have heard good things and bad things about all three main brands, Mongoose, US Jet, Harben. Sadly it depends on who you talk to. I have a ton of working experience with US Jet, but heard that their models from 2002-2006 have bad circuit boards, I also hate the blow out plug on it, then on the Mongoose, they have the bypass valve, so no blow out plug, but, you can install a bypass on the us jet to get rid of the blow out plug. The mongoose control panel does more then the us jet, but you are less likely to use everything it does. I guess, like anything, research it. Pumps are a big thing to look at, as far as service, rebuild cost, etc. Control panels are also, US Jet control panels are something like 3000-5000$

I like the van install, maybe a good advertising billboard, just as a cargo trailer install would be. Plus a little warmer then a trailer would be.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I have been researching jetters for a very long time, still have not broke down to buy one. I have heard good things and bad things about all three main brands, Mongoose, US Jet, Harben. Sadly it depends on who you talk to. I have a ton of working experience with US Jet, but heard that their models from 2002-2006 have bad circuit boards, I also hate the blow out plug on it, then on the Mongoose, they have the bypass valve, so no blow out plug, but, you can install a bypass on the us jet to get rid of the blow out plug. The mongoose control panel does more then the us jet, but you are less likely to use everything it does. I guess, like anything, research it. Pumps are a big thing to look at, as far as service, rebuild cost, etc. Control panels are also, US Jet control panels are something like 3000-5000$
> 
> I like the van install, maybe a good advertising billboard, just as a cargo trailer install would be. Plus a little warmer then a trailer would be.


Here is the deal about jetters. The most important thing on them are the Pump. Engines, valves, piping, etc are all thrid party built. They are pretty much the same across the broad on specs, engines, electrical etc. There are differences, but they aren't 5k-15k worth of differences.

IF I was going to buy a high dollar trailer unit it is going to be a Harben. They have the best pump of all manufacturers and it's unique to them. My second choice would be a US Jetting unit or a Jetters Northwest unit.


----------

